# emerge seulement en root ?

## Just Modeste

Salut a tous,

Je voulais savoir si il n'y a que le root qui puisse emerger les packages ?

A+. Just Modeste.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Tu as toujours la solution de mettre l'utilisateur dans le groupe wheel :

```
usermod -G wheel nom_utilisateur
```

Ca ne te permettra pas de faire directement un emerge, mais vu que tu pourras faire un "su", il te sera ensuite possible d'emerger en toute tranquillité  :Smile: 

----------

## Just Modeste

 *Quote:*   

> Ca ne te permettra pas de faire directement un emerge, mais vu que tu pourras faire un "su", il te sera ensuite possible d'emerger en toute tranquillité

 

Ok, mais c'est toujours root qui emerge et donc qui telecharge sur le net.

----------

## Sleeper

Ce qui semble normal : un utilisateur lambda ne devrait pas pouvoir mettre en peril la stabilite de la station..

----------

## Just Modeste

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui semble normal : un utilisateur lambda ne devrait pas pouvoir mettre en peril la stabilite de la station..

 

Effectivement, vu sous cet angle...

Perso, je trouver bizarre de devoir downloader en tant que root, pour la securite du systeme...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Un emerge ne se contente pas de downloader, il fait surtout un make puis un make install (bon je schématise mais c'est l'idée).

Et vu que le make install a presque toujours besoin des droits root (copie de fichiers dans des répertoires "système"), voila pourquoi tu dois être root...

----------

## dioxmat

non, il a raison, emerge devrait au moins proposer une option pour ne pas etre root - soit parceque l'utilisateur peut avoir les droits d'ecriture ou il faut, soit parceque tant que on y est on devrait pouvoir dire ou on installe le tout.

ou alors il devrait faire a peu pres tout en nobody. parceque le configure, le make, ils nont pas besoin d'etre en root, et vu le nombre de programmes recemment qui avaient un trojan dans le configure c'est risque...

malheureusement pour l'instant ca na pas lair possible... patience...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

le configure et le make n'ont pas besoin d'être fait en root, mais l'intérêt du emerge est qu'il installe tout tout seul, alors si après 2h de compilation il te sort un message du genre "pas le droit d'installer ici", ce sera un peu chiant quand même.

Surtout que dans ce cas là je ne sais pas s'il est possible de juste refaire un "make install" en tant que root...

----------

## dioxmat

bah, il peut te sortir un pb de compil apres 2h, le pb reste le meme. il suffit de verifier les droits avant.

d'autre part ca devrait etre possible de refaire un make install en tant que root justement...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Il faudrait à ce moment là ajouter une info dans l'ebuild qui permette de savoir si ce programme est installable sans droits root...

Je suis d'accord que ça pourrait être une idée. De même que le fait de reprendre la compilation.

A ce propos quelqu'un sait il où Gentoo stocke temporairement les sources en cours de compilation?

----------

## dioxmat

par defaut c'est /var/tmp/portage/ .

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Ok merci, ça peut toujours servir  :Smile: 

----------

